# Boxer - flat engine



## frog_gardener (Jun 18, 2006)

Just a quest to satisfy my curiosity in case anyone knows. Why hasn't a small engine manufacturer made a 2-cylinder boxer (flat) engine in the 15-30 h.p. range, specifically for small equipment such as lawn tractors? From what I've read, it would seem to be a perfect application. Boxers have perfect balance, better h.p. to displacement ratios, better fuel economy, better as an air cooled engine. And most lawn mowers have ample room on the frame to put such an engine. And better fuel efficiency means fewer emissions, hence a happier EPA. Just thought I'd ask in case the engine gurus might have a thought.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

it would have to work good . http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straight-twin some good info on the design pretty cool would be killer sounding mower too


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Flat head apposed twin cylinders? I had one in a briggs... problem is, epa didn't like it that they polluted more then usual.


----------

